# Badass Nursing Home Residents Re-Enact Iconic Movie Scenes



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2014)

This beautiful and witty project held in nursing homes across Germany shows us that having fun has little to do with your age. The retirement community released an entertaining calendar of nursing home residents between 75 and 98 years of age who have reenacted scenes from iconic Hollywood movies. Costumes, wigs and make-up helped transform the models into famous movie stars – from James Dean and Audrey Hepburn to Marilyn Monroe and Patrick Swayze.

http://www.demilked.com/nursing-home-residents-reenact-movie-scenes/


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2014)

Bless their hearts for staying young.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like so much fun!!!  I would dress up as a cavewoman in One Million Years B.C. (( million years later lol))


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that, what fun!  Good for them!  :cool2:


----------

